# NK cell blood test or biopsy?



## IVFer2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi, I've been recommended to have the natural killer cell test (I know it's controversial but with my immune history anyway I think it will be useful to try). However I'm confused about whether the biopsy or blood test would be best? I can't seem to find an answer anywhere. THe blood test is £800 at my clinic and I could get the biopsy cheaper with Dr Quenby so cost  is a factor but which is actually more reliable in terms of results?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Biopsy is a lot more reliable than the bloods x


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Jules
I'm in the same position. Think I'll go with the biopsies. If you want the bloods done you can get them done much cheaper by sending blood to Locus Medicus in Athens. I'm just about to send off some bloods for other things x


----------



## IVFer2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Really Mrs C? I've never heard of that. Good to know thank you!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

There is controversy over such testing and  I'm more inclined to go with the theory endometrial biopsy is more informative than blood NK.  Professor Q with Professor B is at least running proper trials to look at the issue where as I've not come across this for blood NK other than it being used to make lots of money for some Fertility doctors. I didn't feel ripped off by Professor Q and Professor B who are trying to get to the bottom of such things. 
TCCx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Agree with tincancat
I had the biopsy at Coventry and glad I did 
X


----------

